# Namco Bandai verklagt CD Project Red



## dr_breen (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr sicher alle wisst, ist das Verhältnis zwischen Publishern und Entwicklern nicht immer rosig.
So auch im Fall des Gespanns Namco Bandai und CD Project Red. Der japanisch stämmige  Verleger sieht seine vertraglich gesicherten Rechte verletzt und strebt deshalb eine Klage gegen die polnischen Entwickler an. Als Klagegründe gibt Namco Bandai an, dass CDPR ohne Erlaubnis den Kopierschutz von "The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings" entfernt und eine Exklusivvereinbarung bezüglich der Xbox-Portierung gebrochen haben soll. Den Vertrieb der Xbox-Umsetzung des Rollenspiels soll nun THQ übernehmen.
Im Zuge der Klage hat Namco Bandai außerdem beschlossen, CD Project nicht mehr an den Verkaufserlösen zu beteiligen.

Der Chief Executive Officer Adam Kicinski von CD Project Red gibt sich siegessicher und hofft auf eine außergerichtliche Einigung. "Unsere finanzielle Lage ist im Moment sehr gut und das Fehlen von einigen Millionen hat keinen Einfluss auf unsere jetzigen Aktivitäten", so Kicinski weiter.

Quelle: www.dsogaming.com

------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine erste Usernews. Bitte keine Prügel.​


----------



## Kev95 (7. Juli 2011)

Blöd gelaufen würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

Ich fände es schade, wenn die Witcher-Reihe darunter leiden würde!


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich fände es schade, wenn die Witcher-Reihe darunter leiden würde!


 Ich auch! 
Aber gute News! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2011)

Autsch... 
Namco Bandai hat einfach nicht kapiert wie beliebt sich CDProjekt damit gemacht hat - postitive publicity, wer braucht die schon


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2011)

Der Kopierschutz MUSSTE doch entfernt werden


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Autsch...
> Namco Bandai hat einfach nicht kapiert wie beliebt sich CDProjekt damit gemacht hat - postitive publicity, wer braucht die schon


 Sign.
Mal vom eigentlichen Spiel abgesehen(nicht, das W2 schlecht ist!!) ist The Witcher 2 das perfekte Spiel - gute Grafik, günstig, Box mit Karte und einigen kleinen Extras standart, ...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2011)

was war denn mit den kopierschutz nich ok? is ned so ganz mein ding dieses genre, daher hab ich da auch nie gelesen, aber intressiert mich grad irgendwie ^^


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

Das Spiel startete mit dem Kopierschutz langsamer. Manche meinten auch das es ingame mit dem Kopierschutz weniger fps gab, das merkte ich nicht.

Find gut, das CD Project so ne gute finanzielle Lage hat, das ihnen die Klage nicht weh tut. Ich mag das Team.


----------



## dr_breen (7. Juli 2011)

Aus einem Eintrag auf der Homepage von CDPR:


> It’s important to remember that the PC platform is far more complex than  consoles. DRM adds another layer of complication and potential  problems. We saw this clearly in our game. Pre-release tests showed only  small performance differences compared to the DRM-free (GOG.com)  versions.  We were unpleasantly surprised when some of our fans reported  much larger differences, up to 30% lower framerates. This was another  clear signal that we had to remove DRM as soon as possible – the quality  of our users’ gameplay experience is absolutely our number one  priority!


Also, wie Borkenkaefer schon gesagt hat: schlechte Performance.

Ich fänds echt schade, wenn sie Probleme kriegen würden. Eigentlich sollten heute der Changelog zu Patch 1.3 veröffentlicht werden. Das wurde wohl leider nichts.


----------



## Deimos (7. Juli 2011)

Ou Mann. Da gibts mal EINEN Entwickler, der nur positiv auffällt, kundenfreundlich ist und ein fantastisches, auf den PC abgestimmtes Spiel abliefert. Und was passiert? Er wird verklagt, weil er den Kunden das gab, was sie wollten.

Ich steh echt nicht auf Nerddeutsch, aber: WTF.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> (...)


 WTF ist Nerddeutsch? 
Davon mal abgesehen hast du Recht!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## H@buster (8. Juli 2011)

Die spinnen die bei Namco Bandai. Wrsl zu viel Strahlung abgekriegt 

Die sollen mal nicht weinen, dass der Kopierschutz weg ist. Als obs so schwer wäre an nen Crack zu kommen.


----------



## alm0st (8. Juli 2011)

Einfach so nicht an den Verkaufserlösen beteiligen? So einfach kann und darf das nicht gehen. Glaube Bandai lehnt sich da ein Stück zu weit auf dem Fenster....


----------



## Freakless08 (8. Juli 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Einfach so nicht an den Verkaufserlösen beteiligen? So einfach kann und darf das nicht gehen. Glaube Bandai lehnt sich da ein Stück zu weit auf dem Fenster....


Warum? Schließlich hat CD Project den Vertrag gebrochen und nicht Bandai.

Verträge werden geschlossen um einen Rahmen vorzugeben und die Bezahlung zu regeln (Bandai hat schließlich für die Entwicklung Geld vorgeschossen). Wen sich der Entwickler nicht daran hält braucht er sich auch nicht zu wundern.


----------



## Cola_Colin (8. Juli 2011)

Verhältnismäßigkeit ?
Fragt sich auch, was nun genau drin steht im Vertrag.
Was kleinere Änderungen (genannt Patches) angeht, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn CD Project da nicht jede Änderung von Namco absegnen lassen muss. Der Bugfix Kopierschutz lag wohl der Ansicht von CD Project in diesem Bereich, Namco sieht das jetzt anders und schon gibt es Streit um eine Nichtigkeit... Scheinbar hat man mit dem Spiel ja gut Geld gemacht, wenn ein paar Millionen ihnen jetzt nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen.

Die XBox Rechts sind da möglicherweise auch der größere Streitpunkt ?


----------



## Anchorage (8. Juli 2011)

Namco ist diese mal der Pöse.


----------



## da_exe (8. Juli 2011)

(Namco)Bandai soll mal lieber beim herstellen von Spielzeug bleiben, als guten Studios Probleme zu machen, nur weil die auf User reagieren und wollen das man mit ihrem Spiel die best mögliche Performance und Spielerlebnis hat. Kriegen wohl den Hals nich voll.
Aber mit THQ hat CD Projekt red den weitaus besseren Publisher zur Hand, auch wenns nur für den XBox release is.


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch reichlich bescheiden von Namco. Also wirklich - was ist wichtiger? Ein depperter Kopierschutz oder zufriedene Kunden?


----------



## Tolive (8. Juli 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Das ist doch reichlich bescheiden von Namco. Also wirklich - was ist wichtiger? Ein depperter Kopierschutz oder zufriedene Kunden?



   Naja es geht um Geld. Ich denke mal nicht dass es wirklich um den Kopierschutz geht. Aber schlussendlich wird das Gericht entscheiden. Was viele nicht bedenken ist das es hier um sehr viel Geld geht und damit auch ggf. um Arbeitsplätze etc. Denn der Kopierschutz ist eine Sache die Xbox Version hätte allerdings noch einmal viel Geld eingespielt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Juli 2011)

frag mal die Aktionäre, die befürchten dass ihnen ohne Kopierschutz ein paar Milliönchen an Dividenden entgehen könnten, der kunde kauft ja jeden sch*** denken die, nur eben nicht wenn es keinen Kopierschutz hat...

haben ja schon so einige Spielentwickler und publisher in Interviews negativ über deren Heuschreckenmentalität geäußert


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Wie schon jemand sagte: Das Gericht wird das entscheiden. Da haben wir zu wenig Einblick in die ganze Sache.
Glaub aber kaum das es Patches und zukünftige Projekte beeinflusst. CD Project Red sagt selbst, das sie zur Zeit genug Kohle haben.
Wieso sollten sie also aufhören weiter zu arbeiten?


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Fall zeigt die Publisher wieder genau im richtigen Licht.
Die sind doch fast alle vom gleichen Schlag. Ich denke man glaubt oftmals garnicht, wieviel schlechtes am Spiel vom Publisher ausgeht, und der Entwickler bekommt dafür die Schuld von der Community.

Aus diesen Gründen wird COD nicht verändert, Crysis 2 als Konsolenversion raus gebracht, und BF3 nicht das Nonplusultra.


Das CD Projekt Red die Sache allerdings so locker sieht, vorallem in Bezug auf entgehende Millionen, ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2011)

Die haben mit W2 genug Geld gemacht^^ Und vielleicht reicht es ja, um W3 komplett ohne fremden Publisher zu produzieren? Dann winkt das richtig große Geld


----------



## MG42 (8. Juli 2011)

Die Publisher sind wie die GEMA oder alle anderen Verwertungs (-dauungs-) Ketten. Sie schränken den Benutzer grundlos in seinen Rechten ein, und wundern sich dass ihre Aktionen aus rein wirtschaftlichen Interessen verurteilt werden.


----------



## Magic12345 (8. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Blöd gelaufen würde ich mal sagen.


 
Joa, könnte man so sagen, oder: die Management Ebene hat mal wieder Mist gebaut oder nicht richtig geplant. Sie hätten aus den ganzen Bugs aus Teil 1 schon lernen müssen.

Aber was solls.. sie haben ja jetzt die Millionen, ist ja alles "gut" gelaufen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juli 2011)

Was haben Bugs mit der Klage von Namco Bandai zu tun?


----------



## Cosmas (9. Juli 2011)

ich sags mal so "manche leute halten schlechtes benehmen(darunter fällt auch gier und co) für ihr vorrecht, nur weil ihnen noch keiner mal anständig aufs maul gehaun hat."

ich kann nichts verwerfliches an der entfernung finden, zumal dies ja erst durch einen patch nach dem kauf der verkaufsversion geschah...namco sieht bestimmt jetzt die RK's im aufwind und damit weniger geld in der tasche, das is alles, gier nichts als gier steckt dahinter.

go CDP go!


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2011)

Tja da hat jemand von den Entwicklern geschriehen: Eier wir brauchen Eier, Gott segne sie....


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> ich kann nichts verwerfliches an der entfernung finden, zumal dies ja erst durch einen patch nach dem kauf der verkaufsversion geschah



Aber man kann auch eine ISO-Datei herunterladen, das Spiel installieren und den Patch aufspielen. Schon ist der Kopierschutz ausgehebelt.



> namco sieht bestimmt jetzt die RK's im aufwind



Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man den Kopierschutz mit einem Patch oder mit einem Crack umgeht. Und ich denke das wird auch Namco Bandai so sehen. Das spielt aber alles keine Rolle, denn wenn CDPR damit den Vertrag gebrochen hat, dann hat Namco Bandai auch das Recht zu klagen. Das war vielleicht eine der Gelegenheiten die NB gesucht hat um CDPR "zu fassen zu kriegen".




> und damit weniger geld in der tasche, das is alles, gier nichts als gier steckt dahinter.



Da steht der gesunde Wunsch dahinter Geld zu verdienen. Keiner von uns weiß, was in den Verträgen zwischen NB und CDPR steht. Also können wir auch nicht beurteilen wer im Recht ist.
(Trotzdem wünsche ich mir natürlich, dass CD Project Red nicht zu finanziellem Schaden kommt. Schon allein weil ich TW 2 mag.)


----------



## Cosmas (10. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch eine ISO-Datei herunterladen, das Spiel installieren und den Patch aufspielen. Schon ist der Kopierschutz ausgehebelt.



hätte, könnte, wenn man wollte etc. pp. annahmen und möglichkeiten, machen zwar gelegenheiten, aber nicht zwangsläufig auch diebe.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man den Kopierschutz mit einem Patch oder mit einem Crack umgeht. Und ich denke das wird auch Namco Bandai so sehen. Das spielt aber alles keine Rolle, denn wenn CDPR damit den Vertrag gebrochen hat, dann hat Namco Bandai auch das Recht zu klagen. Das war vielleicht eine der Gelegenheiten die NB gesucht hat um CDPR "zu fassen zu kriegen".



richtig, es macht keinen unterschied, von daher isses auch völlig sinnlos, genau deswegen ein fass aufmachen zu wollen. genauer inhalt des vertrages is nur den beteiligten und ihren anwälten bekannt, ich sehe es jedoch so, das die entwickler, das recht haben ihr produkt weiter zu verbessern, das schliesst auch entfernung von unsinnigem und vor allem auch, der qualität abträglichem DRM/kopierschutz ein, da hat der vertrieb nix zu melden.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Da steht der gesunde Wunsch dahinter Geld zu verdienen. Keiner von uns weiß, was in den Verträgen zwischen NB und CDPR steht. Also können wir auch nicht beurteilen wer im Recht ist.
> (Trotzdem wünsche ich mir natürlich, dass CD Project Red nicht zu finanziellem Schaden kommt. Schon allein weil ich TW 2 mag.)



in der blauen ecke: der gesunde wunsch geld zu verdienen, in der roten ecke: demonstrative gier. lets get ready to rrrrumle!!!
die begründung von NB, sagt alles, man möchte nicht nur mit dem produkt von anderen sein geld verdienen, nein man möchte auch noch den ganzen pott und nicht teilen müssen und wie der verdienst realisiert wird, entscheiden auch nicht die entwickler, nee die sollen am besten nicht mal mitspracherecht haben.
zum glück, sind die ersten wochen bis zu dem mist, erfolgreich gewesen und wohl genug gelder geflossen, so das CDP nicht in schwierigkeiten steckt. ich hoffe die und ihre anwälte, geben namco eine aufs maul das die zähne splittern, entwickler wie die, sind viel zu selten, vielleicht is das auch nen grund...keine lemminge die gekauft sind oder sich alles gefallen lassen, hauptsache irgendwer bringt ihren kram an den mann...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> ...zum glück, sind die ersten wochen bis zu dem mist, erfolgreich gewesen und wohl genug gelder geflossen, so das CDP nicht in schwierigkeiten steckt. ich hoffe die und ihre anwälte, geben namco eine aufs maul das die zähne splittern, entwickler wie die, sind viel zu selten, vielleicht is das auch nen grund...keine lemminge die gekauft sind oder sich alles gefallen lassen, hauptsache irgendwer bringt ihren kram an den mann...


Seh ich auch so. Gut das Witcher2 so gut läuft. CD Project Red ist das Spielerfreundlichste Studio zur Zeit! Hoffentlich gewinnen sie den Fall.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (11. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man den Kopierschutz mit einem Patch oder mit einem Crack umgeht.


 
Genau da sehe ich einen ganz gewaltigen Unterschied, denn mit einem Crack verändert man die Software eigenmächtig, was gesetzlich nicht zulässig ist. Während ein vom Entwickler beritgestellter Patch absolut legitim ist.

Insofern ist die Lage aus der Sicht von Namco Bandai auf dem Papier schon verständlich, allerdings hat sich schon häufig gezeigt, dass Qualität und Kundenfreundlichkeit oft mehr zum Kauf ermutigen als irgendwelche unsinnigen Kopierschutzmechanismen...


----------

